# If you were the bride or groom, would this piss you off?



## jwbryson1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am not sure who the photographer is in this video, but if he's the photographer that was hired by the couple to shoot the wedding, I think I'd be a bit pissed off at the minister for this outburst.  Thoughts?

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83544043/[/video]


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

What an egocentric tw@t. 

It's not about you, your faith or anything else but this couple who is being made to feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 20, 2013)

It entirely depends on the couple's attitudes towards the photography and the ceremony. Agreeing or disagreeing 100% with the minister both seem to be to be reasonable positions.

It is unfortunate that the photography team didn't talk to the minister beforehand, though. That was a mistake.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2013)

wow! The look on the couple's faces.....  I agree, if this was the photo/videographer that was hired to do the ceremony, then yes, I would be livid.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Sep 20, 2013)

What Amoliter said.  I always talk to the officiant and the venue about rules or requirements ahead of time in order to avoid such a situation. Cmmunication is the key.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 20, 2013)

typically, the church (or whatever place) has rules laid out for photography, and will give the rules in writing to the bride and groom (or directly to the photographer if present) 

we discuss the photography with whoever is officiating the wedding (or whoever is in charge of the event) beforehand. always. 
this way, there are no surprises for either us, or the facility.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It entirely depends on the couple's attitudes towards the photography and the ceremony.



They looked to be in shock that the minister was doing that.

You would have thought that the photographer would have talked to him as well. Although there is another camera and tripod in the back, so you have to wonder if this was a hired professional.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 20, 2013)

Of course they're in shock. Most likely they hired (or at least selected) everyone involved and they're appalled that this gang of jokers they've selected can't get their **** together. Well, nothing that specific, they're just appalled that this is happening at all. Afterwards, they had opportunity to be appalled at the jokers in question.

With ebaumsworld, to be fair, you never know what the hell it it. This could be staged anti-religion video, or whatever.


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't care if it was or wasn't explained beforehand. You don't stop a wedding to ***** at someone. Be respectful to the guests and the couple and mention it to the photographer *AFTER the ceremony*.

Again the minister is an egocentric ****.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 20, 2013)

amolitor said:


> With ebaumsworld, to be fair, you never know what the hell it it. This could be staged anti-religion video, or whatever.



It's also posted on CNN.com and other websites, so I think it's legit...


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

The minister was in the right, looks like the photographer has not got a clue


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> The minister was in the right, looks like the photographer has not got a clue



He might have been but he handled it like an ass.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't care if it was or wasn't explained beforehand. You don't stop a wedding to ***** at someone. Be respectful to the guests and the couple and mention it to the photographer AFTER the ceremony.
> 
> Again the minister is an egocentric ****.



I have  seen a wedding stopped before, the shutters on new DSLR cameras are to loud, the one i was at he told the photographer to move because of shutter noise he also stopped the music because we were not singing loud enough


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> He might have been but he handled it like an ass.



How else could he have handled it ? he was doing his job and his comes before the photographer, and im not the slightest bit religious


----------



## amolitor (Sep 20, 2013)

I concur that the minister behaved like an ass, but I am not at all convinced that there is a shortage of blame to go around.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He might have been but he handled it like an ass.
> ...



He could have stopped a little earlier, and not been a dick to the photography team. He could have paused as soon as he became aware of the crew behind him (which, to be honest, maybe he DID) and then he could have smiled at the crowd and said "one moment please!" and smiled at the couple and said "spend a few moments in quiet contemplation of this marriage you are undertaking" and turned to the crew and QUIETLY told them to take their dumb asses off to someplace else, all the while smiling and looking pleasant.

Then rejoin the couple and the crowd, and carry on with whatever the next step is.

I'm pretty sure God doesn't like people throwing hissy fits in the middle of His Weddings.

But there's still plenty of blame to go around, and there's still plenty of room to "side" with either the minister or the photographers.


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He might have been but he handled it like an ass.
> ...



After the ceremony, take the photographer aside and say "I know you are just tying to do your job and I am doing mine, but just so you know it's not cool to stand there". 

If he hadn't made a scene no one would have even noticed or cared that the photographer was there. Instead he had to stop everything, make everyone feel uncomfortable and publicly shame a guy who obviously didn't know any better.

He is a pompus self important dick who thinks he is the most important person in the room because he "is a man of god".


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He might have been but he handled it like an ass.
> ...



while I do somewhat feel that the priest(?) got a little over agitated over something that was obviously NOT discussed with him beforehand (and really, what weddings DON'T have photographers?)....what is truly appalling is the videographers and photographers refusal to move when asked (pretty nicely at first) by the officiant.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> After the ceremony, take the photographer aside and say "I know you are just tying to do your job and I am doing mine, but just so you know it's not cool to stand there".
> 
> If he hadn't made a scene no one would have even noticed or cared that the photographer was there. Instead he had to stop everything, make everyone feel uncomfortable and publicly shame a guy who obviously didn't know any better.
> 
> He is a pompus self important dick who thinks he is the most important person in the room because he "is a man of god".



Too late after


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > After the ceremony, take the photographer aside and say "I know you are just tying to do your job and I am doing mine, but just so you know it's not cool to stand there".
> ...



But what were they hurting by standing there? Would the harm caused by them being there be more so than interupting the wedding? The bride and groom will *NEVER* forget about the moment. It will always be a part of their special day and now it's all over the internet.

The minister was selfish in the way he handled it. He made a scene and left a huge black mark on these people's special day.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm sure allowing cameras was pre-vetted; and it seemed to be well into ceremony.  video camera was placed on a stool, looks like he got annoyed when he heard clicks and through his vast teachings of kindness and goodwill, handled it like a pro!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> But what were they hurting by standing there? Would the harm caused by them being there be more so than interupting the wedding? The bride and groom will NEVER forget about the moment. It will always be a part of their special day and now it's all over the internet.
> 
> The minister was selfish in the way he handled it. He made a scene and left a huge black mark on these people's special day.



If they had a sense of humour they would just laugh about it, a little thing like that would not spoil my day


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > But what were they hurting by standing there? Would the harm caused by them being there be more so than interupting the wedding? The bride and groom will NEVER forget about the moment. It will always be a part of their special day and now it's all over the internet.
> ...



I am sure they might but it shouldn't have been an issue in the first place. If you hadn't noticed I have no patience for the hokier than thou types.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy sh*t was that shutter loud. Silent shutter maybe? Get your shots and then back off a bit? How many shots do they need right in the front _during_ the ceremony, BUT that priest was way in the wrong for treating the hired photographer like that. I would have been pissed, but I would have went to the back and continued to do my job, because a priest is not going to dictate my final results. Being that intrusive is very disrespectful though IMO, but that priest was being an a**. I do always discuss my boundaries with the officiant before the ceremony, especially when religions are involved that I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## Netskimmer (Sep 20, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> while I do somewhat feel that the priest(?) got a little over agitated over something that was obviously NOT discussed with him beforehand (and really, what weddings DON'T have photographers?)....what is truly appalling is the videographers and photographers refusal to move when asked (pretty nicely at first) by the officiant.



I never saw him ask nicely, he was loud and rude from the get-go. They immediately asked where he wanted them to reposition too and they hesitated before they left to ask the bride and groom if they wanted them to leave because they are the ones in charge and they are paying the bills. I agree that they should have spoken with the officiant before hand but if the rules were clearly laid out to them earlier and they did not have access to the priest before the wedding, they would have been too busy to clear everything with him.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2013)

The officiant's tone and voice volume were entirely inappropriate. He acted like a total ****. Wow....what an incredible douche.


----------



## texkam (Sep 20, 2013)

Wonder how many people this "man of god" has driven away from the church. As a retired catholic, this is all too familiar. Regardless of whether the photogs were in the wrong, one should simply not treat people like that. Perhaps this guy needs to learn from a humanist about how to treat people with kindness and respect.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Holy sh*t was that shutter loud. Silent shutter maybe? Get your shots and then back off a bit? How many shots do they need right in the front during the ceremony, BUT that priest was way in the wrong for treating the hired photographer like that. I would have been pissed, but I would have went to the back and continued to do my job, because a priest is not going to dictate my final results. Being that intrusive is very disrespectful though IMO, but that priest was being an a**. I do always discuss my boundaries with the officiant before the ceremony, especially when religions are involved that I am unfamiliar with.



Or get a Leica


----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Holy sh*t was that shutter loud. Silent shutter maybe? Get your shots and then back off a bit? How many shots do they need right in the front during the ceremony, BUT that priest was way in the wrong for treating the hired photographer like that. I would have been pissed, but I would have went to the back and continued to do my job, because a priest is not going to dictate my final results. Being that intrusive is very disrespectful though IMO, but that priest was being an a**. I do always discuss my boundaries with the officiant before the ceremony, especially when religions are involved that I am unfamiliar with.
> ...


or a Mark 3. It would look so pretty in your hands gs


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)

So will Jimmy Kimmel turn out to be one of the photographers?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Braineack said:


> So will Jimmy Kimmel turn out to be one of the photographers?



Nice pull, Braineack.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2013)

I see there are two threads going on this... He says _'sirs'_ - how many people are back there?? You can hear shutters click, they keep talking instead of moving as asked, they're disrupting the ceremony and not displaying what seems like professional behavior...

At the end of the video you can see a photographer off to the right with a long lens - I suspect _that's _the wedding photographer.

I've done sports/events and try to be aware of what's going on near me and if I didn't see something coming my way and got asked to move (which I don't remember having ever happen) I'd move! and go find another way to get the photos I wanted. Those people with cameras aren't getting that great a shot from that vantage point anyway so why not move when asked and figure out another place to shoot from?  

I know a photographer who puts in his contracts that any time he spends waiting due to disruptions, he bills for the extra time - that seems to put an end to disruptions.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a fair argument that a religious ceremony should be about religion, if that's what they asked for.

HOWEVER, what on earth is "un-godly" about standing there taking photos?  Is God bashful? Was God having a bad hair day or something? Photographing things isn't evil or a sin, and they weren't interfering with any of the ceremonial activities. Shutter noises? Is that the entire issue?  ...really? The wind is significantly louder than the shutter noises.

Even if you're 100% sympathatic to the priority of religion, I still don't see how the priest still is making any sense.




Also, there's pretty much zero chance that a non-professional photographer set up a tripod with a camera right at the altar without anybody noticing or complaining about it before that. It's obviously a person they hired.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)

maybe he's a police officer, and we all know how much they hate photographers.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> How else could he have handled it ? he was doing his job and his comes before the photographer, and im not the slightest bit religious



I wonder how much the bride and groom paid god to be at the wedding vs how much they paid the photographers?


----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > So will Jimmy Kimmel turn out to be one of the photographers?
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

Braineack said:


>


Oh, okay! I want to learn to twerk!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> Oh, okay! I want to learn to twerk!



*But...but...but...Kay Thor---what about the ballet lessons you and Rotanimod are taking?


*


----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, twerking lessons will have to wait until R and I have completed our 6 month ballet lessons you got us for Christmas! R is really getting the hang of those pirouettes!


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

No offense but when moms in the mid west start twerking it is officially uncool.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> No offense but when moms in the mid west start twerking it is officially uncool.


What the hell Runnah! I am not your average MOM! I am a milf! Can I say that on TPF? :lmao:


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> What the hell Runnah! I am not your average MOM! I am a milf! Can I say that on TPF? :lmao:



Mom interested in lovely flowers?


----------



## kathyt (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell Runnah! I am not your average MOM! I am a milf! Can I say that on TPF? :lmao:
> ...


Yes, yes you are correct!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > With ebaumsworld, to be fair, you never know what the hell it it. This could be staged anti-religion video, or whatever.
> ...



What about CNN makes it legit?  :lmao:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> But what were they hurting by standing there? Would the harm caused by them being there be more so than interupting the wedding? The bride and groom will NEVER forget about the moment. It will always be a part of their special day and now it's all over the internet.



This. 

 I may go as far to say that i would have considered suing the guy (serious). What he did to that couple, to everyone at that wedding, by his asinine handling of the situation, will put a black mark on their wedding FOREVER. 

I know this because my wife and I talk about LITTLE things that went wrong at our wedding. Years past the fact. Tiny, inconsequential details that weren't perfect that bothered us. Things that nobody will remember. 

Having a guy publicly shame someone in the middle of your ceremony? People remember that stuff. Forever. 



Derrel said:


> The officiant's tone and voice volume were entirely inappropriate. He acted like a total ****. Wow....what an incredible douche.



This

Ever notice how often religion is used as an excuse to be an ass?


----------



## Tiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Ever notice how often religion is used as an excuse to be an ass?



Ok, let's not go there.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a couple of things that bother me about this.  I see fault on both sides.   The photographer(s) being spoken too have to be a couple of yahoos. Why would you be talking during the ceremony, be that close and then not leave immediately when requested to do so.  Leaving the camera running during the confrontation and talking back to the minister makes me think it was intended to get a reaction.  Their positioning to me was inappropriate from the start.  On the priests side I think he was wrong to make it such an issue for so long.  It showd a lack of regard for the couple being married who looked confused.  It likely ruined their day.    I am not a professional and only shot one video wedding many year ago for friends who desperately wanted a video of their wedding but could not afford a pro.  I did not want to do it but its hard to refuse the couple when they come over and beg you as a last resort.  I relented but even having no idea of what I was doing I knew enough that the day was about the couple and making their day special, so I met with the minister first to determine where in the church he would feel comfortable for me to setup and then from the options he gave me I setup in a choir stall off to the side where there was good coverage of the whole ceremony,  and I would be as unobrusive as possible and not draw the attention of the couple away from each other or the minister.    In the end it all went well and they were pleased with the results.  I would never have been shooting right behind the minister over his shoulder like that.   Makes me wonder what they were thinking.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 20, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Ok, let's not go there.



Ok. It's not a blanket statement on all religious statements. In fact, yeah it's not worded right. heres a better way to word it: being a religious person is not an excuse to treat others in less than humane ways.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Ok. It's not a blanket statement on all religious statements. In fact, yeah it's not worded right. heres a better way to word it: being a religious person is not an excuse to treat others in less than humane ways.



Ok, I can dig that! :mrgreen:


----------



## manicmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > There's no excuse to treat others in less than humane ways.
> ...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2013)

It looks like the sound of the shutter was the final straw.  Other than the mechanical shutter sounds, I don't see what they possibly did that was so disturbing.  Whatever.  Bride & Groom probably should have made sure that the priest wasn't scared of cameras first.

The wedding party failed to ensure that photography would be OK, and the priest over-reacted, IMO.


----------



## IByte (Sep 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> What the hell Runnah! I am not your average MOM! I am a milf! Can I say that on TPF? :lmao:



Got MILF?Oo


----------



## skieur (Oct 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He might have been but he handled it like an ass.
> ...



He should have told the bride and groom about his view of photography before the wedding during the planning stage and suggested an alternative minister/priest if they did not agree with him.  His job may not come before the photographer in the view of the bride and groom.  Most brides and grooms want BOTH: the ceremony and the photography.


----------



## skieur (Oct 2, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I am not sure who the photographer is in this video, but if he's the photographer that was hired by the couple to shoot the wedding, I think I'd be a bit pissed off at the minister for this outburst.  Thoughts?
> 
> [video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83544043/[/video]



If I was the father of the bride, I would take it up with the "supervisor" of the minister (different title in various religions) or sue him for ruining my daughter's wedding.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 2, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > With ebaumsworld, to be fair, you never know what the hell it it. This could be staged anti-religion video, or whatever.
> ...



When did CNN start posting things that are "legit"?

:mrgreen:


----------



## kathyt (Oct 2, 2013)

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell Runnah! I am not your average MOM! I am a milf! Can I say that on TPF? :lmao:
> ...


thanks ibyte!


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 2, 2013)

This is absolutely hilarious. We have a discussion about religion, weddings, twerking and mid-western milf's.....


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 2, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> This is absolutely hilarious. We have a discussion about religion, weddings, twerking and mid-western milf's.....



All we're missing is Politics and Drinking.


----------



## gloriamint (Oct 4, 2013)

skieur said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure who the photographer is in this video, but if he's the photographer that was hired by the couple to shoot the wedding, I think I'd be a bit pissed off at the minister for this outburst.  Thoughts?
> ...


I will do the same man. Hehehe:mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2013)

gloriamint said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



This sue cuture is a disgrace

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skieur (Oct 7, 2013)

gsgary said:


> gloriamint said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



Not at all. The "sue culture" makes individuals and companies ACCOUNTABLE for their actions and LIABLE for their negative effects.


----------



## lovelifefamily (Oct 7, 2013)

Honestly, I am with the minister. You can hear the photographer(s) spraying shots. And they sound close by the sound of their clicks. 
People This... is what a 70-200mm is for. haha
The couple hired you to be professional and discreet not take up space that is theirs. The minister saw this and put a stop to it. 
B&G's want pictures but not at the expense of taking the shine out of their day. 
Wedding photographers need to be ninja during ceremonies. Not Paparazzi. He was a bit rude but most likely because he's sick of photogs doing this. JMO


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 7, 2013)

lovelifefamily said:


> Wedding photographers need to be ninja during ceremonies. Not Paparazzi.



Favorite quote of the night


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 7, 2013)

From what I have heard on this the photographers had talked to the minister beforehand and had permission to be there. And it was said that he minister also had an outburst at the reception and the bride and groom apologized to the photographers for it happening. Not first hand information of course.


----------

